# Guitar music for small groups / bible studies



## sotzo (Aug 17, 2007)

We are commencing small groups within our church plant and would like to sing as part of these meetings...I have hymnals, but would like to find some basic guitar music (not tablature, just chords) for solid hymnody, traditional and/or contemporary. After searching the internet, I haven't come across a source that is comprehensive enough...a song here, a song there after a myriad of searches...but I have to think there is a place / website to "one-stop shop"...would like a resource that contains alot of songs (again, with guitar chords included) but with all or most being solid enough stuff that is useful to edification and promotes God's glory (ie, the types of stuff that PB members would advocate singing)...a single book would be great so I can limit the multiple Internet searches.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

I have found a few sites valuable.

First is Reformed University Fellowship. (www.igracemusic.com). They take some of the old hymns and put new tunes to them, as well as write some new hymns.

I have also just been directed to a site called Reformed Praise (www.reformedpraise.org) which does the same thing. I haven't checked them out completely, but they seem to do the same thing.

There is also http://www.guitarhymns.com/hymnsindex.html which appears to have hymns with the old tunes in guitar tab.

I don't know of any other, but I hope this helps.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dear Douglas,

Thanks so much for the links. They're brilliant! I especially like reformedpraise.org with the re-written tunes to classic hymns.

God bless you brother.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 17, 2007)

You can download guitar music to Sovereign Grace's music at www.sovereigngraceministries.org


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 17, 2007)

here is a good site

This one is interesting, too...and here, as well (mind the bright colors!)


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 18, 2007)

The Trinity hymnal has chords to a lot of hymns . . . OTOH, Mission Praise & Praise! have chords to all (though you may not want to sing all of them!), as well as the InterVarsity hymnal (which I can't remember the name of, and which is out of print). Also, it's not that hard to figure out the chords to go with most hymns (my dad used to play the guitar for our church's evening service - my mom figured out the chords to dozens of hymns in the Trinity that we wanted to sing but that didn't have chords written in).


----------



## Chiefmusician (Sep 2, 2007)

I use the CCLI song select online software. There is an annual fee, but if you are only looking for chord charts then the fee is nominal. I think basic is $50 dollars a year. It has most hymns chorded and anything written in the last 25 years chorded. You can even upgrade to leadsheets and chords or another upgrade gives you that plus hymn sheets for most songs. The best feature is that you can transpose the songs into any key you want with a mouse click. I don't know of anything about there better.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 2, 2007)

Chiefmusician said:


> I use the CCLI song select online software. There is an annual fee, but if you are only looking for chord charts then the fee is nominal. I think basic is $50 dollars a year. It has most hymns chorded and anything written in the last 25 years chorded. You can even upgrade to leadsheets and chords or another upgrade gives you that plus hymn sheets for most songs. The best feature is that you can transpose the songs into any key you want with a mouse click. I don't know of anything about there better.





I think it is THE best - hands down. Worth every penny.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 2, 2007)

I have also been setting some traditional hymns (tunes stay the same) to some more "contemporary" chords - link here


----------

